# Solved: Registry W32 Time key missing



## plschley

I'm having trouble with my time server setup in my 2003 Standard Addition Server. I'm getting a warning (W32Time, event 36) in Event Viewer stating: 
The time server has not synchronized system time for 86400 seconds because none of the time server providers have usable time stamps.

The user workstation clocks are off by a few minutes. After some googling, I found what several other network admins have used to repair this. Here is the article:

I was getting this message in my event log on my Windows 2003 server, so I made a few changes. I'm making the Windows Time service get the time from a time server.
Here's what I did to change it using regedit.exe
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\W32Time\Parameters\Type
Changed to: NTP
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\W32Time\Config\AnnounceFlags 
Changed REG_DWORD value from 10 to 5.
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\W32Time\Parameters\NtpServer
left this at: time.windows.com,0×1 
Then I restarted the Windows Time service and everything has been good since then.

The problem I'm having is I do not have this key: HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\W32Time\Parameters\NtpServer.
Can I add this key and if so, how? Could that have been the problem?

Thanks 
Pat


----------



## wedor

Have you read this article?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/816042


----------



## TheOutcaste

If you are missing the *NtpServer* value name under the *HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\W32Time\Parameters* key you can add it by right clicking in the right pane, point to *New*, click *String Value*, and type *NtpServer* as the Valune Name. Then double click the Value Name to open the Modify dialog and enter *time.windows.com,0×1*


----------



## plschley

Thanks everyone. I got it. I remembered how to add the key last week and I see no errors in Event Viewer. . I was just concerned that it would not work. Everything is up and running. finally!


----------

